

How Our World Would Look If You Were A Bird - samaysharma
http://www.boreddaddy.com/how-our-world-would-look-if-you-were-a-bird/

======
fbomb
It would look like this: [http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3tm-
HcBGarA/UcrM64NIFtI/AAAAAAAADb...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3tm-
HcBGarA/UcrM64NIFtI/AAAAAAAADb4/JZHDI5PN4fE/s1600/Gary+Larson+how+birds+see+the+world.jpg)

------
gotofritz
This is just normal aerial photography. Nice pics, but I don't see what's the
relevance to HN.

